# Ad Acerbum Finem auf Nozdormu



## powerpaket (16. Dezember 2009)

Wir sind die Gilde Ad Acerbum Finem und sind auf Nozdormu beheimatet.
Wir sind zwar noch recht neu aber dafür umso motivierter. Wir wollen nicht nur den HighEnd Content in Angriff nehmen sondern auch alle Instanzen für alle Level, also auch den kleineren Charakteren und neuen Spielern eine Heimat sein. Getreu unserem Namen(ist lateinisch und bedeutet: "bis zum bitteren Ende") geben wir nie auf und versuchen so immer besser zu werden. Und auch kleinere Chars haben bei uns keine Probleme wenn es darum geht, niedrigstufige Instanzen zu absolvieren.
Unser aktuelles Hauptaugenmerk ist allerdings das absolvieren aller BC Heroinstanzen, BC RAIDs und die Nordendheroinstanzen sowie die Nordendraids.
Wir verfügen über mehrere Bankfächer, eigener Teamspeakserver und unsere Gildenhomepage ist auch im Aufbau.

Solltet ihr euch angesprochen fühlen dann sprich einen unserer Member InGame an(vorzugsweise Tenebre oder Matssammeler). Auch eine Mail an mich hier im Forum ist möglich.

Ältere Spieler sind gern gesehen und erwünscht!

PS: Wir sind eine HORDENGILDE


----------



## umbria (19. Dezember 2009)

*push*

suchen nach wie vor nette Mitspieler...einfach melden,wir beißen auch nicht


----------



## powerpaket (27. Dezember 2009)

PUSH

aber es gibt auch neues: wir haben nun genügend 80er für eine feste raid gruppe   wenn ihr teilhaben wollt   dann schreibt uns ingame an


----------



## powerpaket (5. Januar 2010)

MIttlerweile gibts eine menge neue Member so das wir nur noch selektiv neue Member aufnehmen.
Wir suchen derzeit:

*Alles was heilen kann*


----------

